# Sage Bottomless PF?



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Who's got one? Mine arrived today and it had no packing, just wrapped in bubble wrap! I thought it might have a box at least, considering it cost £70! I guess that's why it's called a naked PF! It was direct from Sage.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

£70!!!! Wow!

How much is the standard PF?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I have one and it did come in a box, although not direct from them as I've stated elsewhere.

Observing the effects of the pre-infusion parameters is pretty rewarding, just something like adding a second more pre-infusion can eliminate spritzing and saves me from faffing with my grind settings too much.

There was talk about converting a standard Sage PF to a bottomless one but the quality of the stainless steel that it's made from would have made it a very difficult task so it seems: -

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14818-Sage-Dual-Boiler-Bottomless-Portafilters&highlight=sage+bottomless

It just happens to be a proprietary fit for the grouphead so hands are tied for now... Until someone comes along with a third-party one if that does indeed ever happen.

One thing I've observed is that the portafilters get nowhere near as hot as conventional brass-laden ones,

but as far as temp stability goes I would say the heat-absorption isn't issue with the group being actively heated - just run some water through beforehand and you're good to go.

As for a standard portafilter, I don't think you can get one from anywhere - certainly not the Sage Appliances site! Though I imagine it would cost around the mooted price for the naked one.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

For anyone interested I can say a silvia bottomless protafilter doesn't fit.

It seems to me that the thickness of the Sage PF walls is the issue rather than its diameter and that's the 'proprietary fit'


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can get one of these? Sage doesn't appear to have it available on its website.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

If you can't find any solution, you can create your solution









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8866


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/naked-portafilter.html


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Firochromis said:


> If you can't find any solution, you can create your solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You greatly overestimate my DIY skills.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Strange if they've stopped selling them. No other UK store, as far as I can see, sells them. Glad I got mine when I did!


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

AlexB said:


> You greatly overestimate my DIY skills.


You'll not DIY it, but if you have metal works industrial area nearby, you can have it done. I know it because I've made it. At the last page of the link which I provided I uploaded a few photos. Just keep in mind if you can't find any solution.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Firochromis said:


> You'll not DIY it, but if you have metal works industrial area nearby, you can have it done. I know it because I've made it.


I asked some machine shops about stuff like taking the bottom off a PF before and they couldn't have been less interested.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Send them to me. Seriously


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

This is an old post but thought I'd update. I've just got my sdb and have tried the gaggia naked portafilter. It fits at a strange angle. Attached is the video.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice one @Sarah0817

A good and cheaper alternative to the rather over-priced Sage naked pf.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good idea and gaggia naked portafilter only 22.99

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Handle-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Double-Triple-Basket-/160932369572?hash=item25785114a4


----------

